
Trump declares national emergency to protect US networks - cfarm
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/15/trump-declares-national-emergency-to-protect-u-s-networks-from-foreign-espionage/
======
ngcc_hk
Other than then Obama, it was said every potus start a war. Potus really has
limited power. Starting war is the only way to have power. Power corrupt ...
once you have a taste ... even if it is in the interest of USA in a sense.

~~~
gizmo686
Obama is also the only 2 term president who has been at war for his entire
time. It is also hard to Obama didn't start a war. During his term, we had:
Libya, Iraq (2014-), Syria, and Sudan (among other conflicts that I am sure I
am forgetting). We can certainly argue about how much the US "started" those
wars; some were from NATO (in which the US is major player), and some were
clearly the US getting involved in an external war.

Also, the president does not have the authority to start a war; that is
delagated to congress. Of course, by that standard the US hasn't had a war
since WWII.

~~~
cfarm
Interesting that this war got started without congress.

~~~
travmatt
That’s not true at all, see my sibling comment.

